
Show HN: Fastflux – Functional reactive state management for React - rvikmanis
https://github.com/rvikmanis/fastflux
======
shady_trails
As someone who makes heavy use of redux-rx[1], this looks fantastic. While
using Redux, one of the greatest productivity gains I encountered was moving
more parts of my application to frp. In particular, I've found that reflecting
portions of my apps state in the URL was challenging with vanilla redux +
redux-router, as I had many actions that relied upon componentWillMount and
componentWillUpdate watching the url for changes.

Fastflux looks like a step in the right direction towards the promised land of
of a functional-oriented UI written with javascript.

1: [https://github.com/acdlite/redux-rx](https://github.com/acdlite/redux-rx)

~~~
rvikmanis
Thanks!

As someone with FRP experience, what do you think is the minumum viable set of
functional transformers (like map, filter etc.) that should be implemented for
a library like this?

------
rvikmanis
Hey guys, feedback welcome. And I'll try to anwser any questions you may have.

For instance: "Do we need yet another flux library?"

Well, why not? The ecosystem is still evolving. By bringing in more ideas and
refined approaches, we may well reach equilibrium sooner.

~~~
mhd
I'm going to ask the obvious one: What's your "sales pitch" compared to Redux?

~~~
rvikmanis
* A single store is not enough.

But seriously, Fastflux just continues further in the logical direction
established by Redux (and arguably React itself) -- a more reactive approach
to software development.

Fastflux does this by using an implementation of the Observable FRP primitive
as a superclass for stores and actions.

Also reduction of boilerplate.

------
rvikmanis
A support channel is now online at #fastflux on Freenode IRC.

